# Lewis - Wallace Exhibition Match 1990



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

1990 exhibition match with Lewis and Wallace. Nice quality. I guess most of you have seen this, but if you haven't - here it is.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIyMjU5NjY4.html

[h=1][/h]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> 1990 exhibition match with Lewis and Wallace. Nice quality. I guess most of you have seen this, but if you haven't - here it is.
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIyMjU5NjY4.html



Man... .that was over 20 years ago.....DAMN I'm old

Regardless, that was cool Thanks


----------

